# Did anyone happen to know about this?



## Negev (Nov 2, 2014)

I just figured out today making a part that apparently the 1440e-lb cant do metric threads normally. You 
need to leave the half nut engaged thew the whole threading process. Ive been beating my head off the 
wall trying to figure out why my threading dial wouldn't line up my next threading cut. I finally broke down 
and pulled out my manual and low and behold read the last paragraph. I don't suppose anyone out there might know 
a work around for this issue? there probably isnt besides all new gears and lead screws just figured i would give a heads up.


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 2, 2014)

That's standard procedure when cutting metric threads on a lathe with a imperial(inches) lead screw. Even when you use metric transposing gears you need to leave the half nuts engaged.


----------



## Glenn_ca (Nov 2, 2014)

When all else fails read the instructions.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes that is normal, on an imperial lathe (imperial leadscrew) you can not use the thread dial & disengage the half nut for metric threads. And vise versa, metric lathe (metric leadscrew) no half nut for imperial threads.

Well that's what I thought until I came across this method which partially allows you to use the halfnut with metric threads. Post 12.


----------



## maker of things (Nov 6, 2014)

Well that's what I thought too until I came across this thread that came across the other thread that came across Tom's Video that came across Conrad Hoffman's process.   And I'm glad I did!  Leaving the half nut engaged is a pain.  I know a project I'm trying this weekend.

Negev, If you cut metric threads all the time I would check with Matt you can probably get the metric leadscrew.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Nov 6, 2014)

hey is this a hendey?  jk.  any lathe pre 1920ish, you run the thread, stop, reverse the crossfeed, go back, and do it again, leaving the half nuts engaged the whole time.


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 6, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Yes that is normal, on an imperial lathe (imperial leadscrew) you can not use the thread dial & disengage the half nut for metric threads. And vise versa, metric lathe (metric leadscrew) no half nut for imperial threads.
> 
> Well that's what I thought until I came across this method which partially allows you to use the halfnut with metric threads. Post 12.



Found this through another thread, THX for posting it!

Good to know these techniques.

GA


----------

